# Need some DCC/MTH guidence guys



## ballen84leo (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey there. I am going to set my old G-scale trains. Most engines are Aristo-Craft and Lionel and near 20 years old. I am going to digital but have no idea which direction to go. The main problem is the one financing this is my father. He loves MTH/DCS and so do I. However, I want to convert a few of my old engines and he is not concerned about converting them. From all the reading I have done, it is not practical to convert old engines to MTH system. And we will be specific to MTH engines which doesn't upset us because we wont be buying many, but just converting my old ones. So here are my questions..

1) Is there a practical way to convert old engines to MTH ProtoSound 2.0 or PS3?

2) I am not sure what all we want the digital command to do. I know we want to control the basics like speed, direction, sound, smoke, and lights. Which is an easy DCC system to operate?

3) Which system is more price friendly? (I know G-scale and cheap don't go hand in hand)

4) Do just about all decoders work with DCC systems?

5) What all will my old engines need to convert to a digital command? Decoder, speaker, etc?

6) What equipment will I need? We have an old transformer that will work. I would like to run at least 4 engines on about 100ft of track

We are so torn between all the systems, options, and what we want out of the command system. Thanks in advance for your input


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

That I know of is that DCC and DCS are two different systems that don't mix.Then you won't have many options with DCS as with DCC.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

MTH makes some beautiful HO engines. But that DCS thingie is why I don't have any.
Last I heard they are not DCC friendly. Real shame.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

ballen84leo,

I think you might have things a little confused, But you may not???

1) Is there a practical way to convert old engines to MTH ProtoSound 2.0 or PS3?
Not that I know of, DCS encoders are expensive and hard to acquire.

2) I am not sure what all we want the digital command to do. I know we want to control the basics like speed, direction, sound, smoke, and lights. Which is an easy DCC system to operate?
Your first question asks about MTH conversions, then you switch to DCC, you do know that DCS and DCC are two total different control systems, and parts and equipment do not cross from one to the other.

3) Which system is more price friendly? (I know G-scale and cheap don't go hand in hand)
If you want DCC there is only 2 systems that will work, and neither is cheap, you will be looking at a $1000 Plus just for the control system, not including the decoders.

4) Do just about all decoders work with DCC systems?
Yes just about all decoders work with just about all DCC systems But there are very few manufactures of Decoders that work for G gauge, There is a way to make HO (most common) decoders work for G it just takes some electronics to do it.
5) What all will my old engines need to convert to a digital command? Decoder, speaker, etc?
That will depend on who makes the engine and a lot of other factors.

6) What equipment will I need? We have an old transformer that will work. I would like to run at least 4 engines on about 100ft of track
You will need all new equipment because nothing crosses over for use with DCC.
And to run 4 G gauge engines at one time you'll be looking at some serious $$$$, as the power demand will be very large!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The current production MTH HO DCS/DCC locomotives are pretty complete DCC implementations. The first couple of years they were pretty stripped down DCC versions as noted.


----------



## ballen84leo (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes I know MTH/DCS is different from DCC. I've looked at the NCE 10amp system with booster. I think it was high $600s. Obviously we don't want to spend that much. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction to material about converting g scale engines. My search has come up empty handed as far as helpful info is found.


----------



## ballen84leo (Jan 15, 2014)

3) Which system is more price friendly? (I know G-scale and cheap don't go hand in hand)
If you want DCC there is only 2 systems that will work, and neither is cheap, you will be looking at a $1000 Plus just for the control system, not including the decoders.

What two systems would those be?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm curious...what is the "usual" current draw of a G scale engine?


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*DCC Made Easy/ Model Railroader/ Lionel Strang*

this booklet is published by Kalmbachbooks .It maybe also located at your local library or the web site http//kalmbachbooks.com a secure web site. It's updated and current.
Good luck,
Regards,
tr1


----------



## ballen84leo (Jan 15, 2014)

Brakeman Jake said:


> I'm curious...what is the "usual" current draw of a G scale engine?


If memory serves me correctly around 1amp/18v for a regular engine in a small track. Some one will correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

DCC systems would be NCE and Digitrax.

Decoders TCS, Digitrax, NCE

And G is 5amp @ 20Volts, HO is 1amp @15Volts.
That's per engine too.


----------



## ballen84leo (Jan 15, 2014)

NIMT said:


> DCC systems would be NCE and Digitrax.
> 
> Decoders TCS, Digitrax, NCE
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the info


----------



## ballen84leo (Jan 15, 2014)

Anyone on here ever ran g scale MTH on DCC?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

What you'd need for DCC conversion...Digitrax make decoders for G scale engines witch are...DG583AR (For Aristo-Craft) and DG583S (hardwire installs).They have 5 amps. capacity so they should be OK.
However,they're silent decoders.Can a sound decoder be installed in parallel with them?Good question for our friend Sean.Tsunami need motor connection to operate that I know of,and then can they stand the 20 volts track power?

Then you'll need a DCC system...what I think should work for you would be a Digitrax DCS 200 powered with a 24VDC/8A(min) power supply and a DT400/402 series throttle.You'd still be limited to one or two light loaded locos with the eight amps. limit.I think NCE has a ten amps. set but can't tell you anything about it.BTW,don't even look at the Zephyr Extra starter set...it doesn't have the power you need.

You could run more locos by dividing the layout in booster equipped sections but you'd have to make sure the locos aren't all on the same section at a time.If you have let's say a DCS200 and a 8 amps. booster,you get two 8 amps. sections,no where on the layout you'll have 16 amps.And boosters require their own power supply too.

This is out of the price range you talked about but retrofitting to DCS isn't cheap either.The advantage to DCC though...if you ever switch to HO (or N),you'd be all set from the get go.

I'd say you have to consider...how many DCS/non-DCS/DCS-DCC locos you have?How many need rerofit?Do you want sound in all of them?And then the killer...how much do you want to spend?


----------



## ballen84leo (Jan 15, 2014)

Brakeman Jake, thank you for the info. That is exactly what I have been looking for. Not the most encouraging news, but just what I need. Thanks again


----------



## enginEErjon (Nov 16, 2013)

I recently bought a DCS system for my Trains and plan on upgrading my older stuff to PS2/PS3. As I was looking into my options I found this website that really helped me a lot and have even emailed the owner of the site and found him to be very helpful. There is a wealth of info here regarding DCS and G-gauge trains. 

http://www.rayman4449.com/DCS_Overview_Videos.htm


----------

